# Unterschied Trialbike-Streetbike



## alex_de_luxe (5. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen


ich hab mich gefragt:

was macht ein trialbike zu einem trialbike? 
die kurze kettenstrebe? den hohen/breiten lenker? 

wie unterscheidet es sich vom streetbike? 
beim streeten braucht man ja auch ne kurze kettenstrebe...


gibts leute die mit nem street/dual/dirtrahmen trial fahren? wenn ja, mit welchem?


gruss
alex


----------



## Bomber210 (5. September 2004)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> ich hab mich gefragt:
> ...





tach ja ich fahre noch mit meinem dual rahmen trial! aber es ist vielleicht nur am anfang ganz ok aber soviel bekommt man auch net hin ist nicht hilfreich da man sich irgendwann eh umentscheiden muss! ich fahre mit nem Giant Bisycle Acid größe O ! aber bin dabei mir ein richtiges trialbike aufzubauen! wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. September 2004)

möchte drum ein streetbike, mit dem ich so gut wie möglich auch noch trialen kann. will nicht richtig, aber es sollte nicht unmöglich sein. 

ma schaun.


----------



## aramis (5. September 2004)

Dafür fände ich das ellsworth trialdingens ganz gut, mit den kurzen Streben. Steht zwar trial drauf, ist aber noch ziemlich street.


----------



## Booomer (5. September 2004)

wie wärs mit diesen koxx st rahmen?
der choko oder der breakfast sind doch so kombi dinger, oder?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. September 2004)

Also zum trialen fährt sich ne Starrgabel vorteilhafter, wobei du beim Street Federgabel fährst. Zudem sollte dein Kettenblatt beim trialen so klein wie möglich gehalten werden, damit du mehr Bodenfreiheit bekommst, zudem liegen die Innenlager bei Trialrädern auch höher. Das ist beim Street meist etwas anders. 
Ich bin ca 7 Jahre lang mit Dual Rahmen Trial gefahren, und das ging auch ganz gut. Ein richtiger Trialrahmen ist dennoch angenehmer zu fahren. Das einzige was mich jetzt beim Street fahren mit dem Trialrad stören würde, ist der längere Radstand. 
Wenn du dir also nen kurzen Trialrahmen holst, dann kannst du damit auch wunderbar Street fahren und musst beim trialen nicht allzu viele Kompromisse machen, als wenn du nen Dualrahmen hättest.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. September 2004)

naja, beim streeten hat man ne rel. leichte übersetzung. starrgabel auch. 

fahre aber doch warschenlich wieder bmx, weil das kostet einfach weniger. mal ein gutes bike, und dann hat sichs. werde mir aber auch noch ein trialbike aufbauen. wieviel muss man ausgeben für ein 20" trialbike? (so ungefähr, nicht zu gut...)


----------



## trail-kob (6. September 2004)

also ob 20" oder 26" nimmt sich im eigentichen nicht viel vom preislichen ... man kann immer da und dort ein schnäppchen machen bei ebay aber im wesentlichen liegen die preise doch recht ähnlich gesiedelt


----------



## Adonai (11. September 2004)

der Adonai hat nen Chaka und is voll zufrieden damit  is eigentlich n dual rahmen


----------



## billi (12. September 2004)

am besten n kleines altes zaskar mit ner 60mm federgabel , so wie der hansy


----------



## [YoSHi] (12. September 2004)

Trial:

dicke Reifen
wenig Luftdruck
Vorderbremse
Schaltung
langer Vorbau
breiter Lenker
kein Sattel/Miniseat
Käfigpedale
Street:

dünne Reifen
viel Luftdruck
kurzer Vorbau
meist nur Hinterbremse
Singlespeed
schmaler Lenker
Plattformpedale
BMX Sattel
BMX Kurbeln usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

